# I Gotta Pee - The Struggle Is Real



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Dude couldn't wait no more 

https://nypost.com/2018/07/18/uber-driver-caught-peeing-in-bottle-with-passenger-in-car/


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I actually feel bad for the guy. I know what it’s like to have to “go” suddenly, but be stuck in wall-to-wall traffic with no way to exit the freeway, etc. And while I would never do it with a passenger in the car, I have peed into a bottle before. There was no fast food nearby, etc. 

One of things people don’t realize is driver pay. It’s SO F***ING bad, that it Surge miraculously pops up, you stay put and drive, even if you do have to pee. Hence, you might end up going in a bottle, but it’s not like anyone likes to go into a bottle like an animal. Sorry, but society just doesn’t have enough bathrooms to suddenly accommodate every other person becoming a taxi driver.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

I've done it before too, but never with a rider in the car. That is ballsy. At least he did it to a poo pax. She got exactly what she paid for, lol!!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

anteetr said:


> I've done it before too, but never with a rider in the car. That is ballsy. At least he did it to a poo pax. She got exactly what she paid for, lol!!!


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I hope he doesn't mix up his 'gaterade' bottle in an UberEats delivery
Uber Driver Caught Peeing In Bottle With Shocked Customer In Back Seat
http://gothamist.com/2018/07/18/uber_pee_tape_real.php
Shared from my Google feed


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

IDK man, if his bladder is so weak that this becomes an issue all the time, perhaps the dude should just resort to wearing an adult diaper.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Carter said "However, as a female, just to be in that situation? The stuff you see in movies-that's how people get raped."_
I'm pretty sure he only intended to pee in the bottle, not rape the bottle....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Why was she looking at, and trying to photograph, his junk?

I mean, okay she's a chef and everything...but really? 

Sounds like a girl who needs to get out more...


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

https://nypost-com.cdn.ampproject.o...aught-peeing-in-bottle-with-passenger-in-car/


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Sounds like a girl who needs to get out more...


Now's your chance, I hear she's on Tinder!


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

If it was in Jersey or Staten Island he prolly would get a 4 star rating


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

It's socially acceptable in other countries. No nations, no boarders.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I pee every hour or so. I keep a package of new plastic 12 oz cups in the car so that the stink (especially in these summer months ) does not get atrocious. The other day I was driving a guy to LaGuardia Airport in NYC. I needed to piss. I kept watching the gps and the minutes to the airport... I could have held out until the guy was out of the car but then came a 20 minute "slowdown". Then we were detoured over a route that felt like it was made of cobblestones. I lost all control and pissed in my pants. 65 years old, college degree, high IQ.... none of it mattered. I don't know if the pax realized what had happened. I kept the air conditioner maxed out. Customer was in the back. Once we got to the terminal he did seem to be in an unseemly haste to beat feet.... so I think he probably caught on.

Am I ashamed? Not at all. But I do make it a general practice to pee before picking up a pax, especially if it is a 45 + minute one.

You know, all the medics say "Stay hydrated!" I guess they have never been in that situation. Oh, and I think Uber Corp made a bad judgement call in banning the driver from driving forever. She didn't actually see his penis.... it was not a sexual threatening situation.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Now you listen to me son. I've peed a lot of pants in my time. So I know a thing or two about a thing or two.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> I lost all control and pissed in my pants. 65 years old, college degree, high IQ.... none of it mattered.


Good grief. Is this what the future holds for us all? 


Retired Senior said:


> I keep a package of new plastic 12 oz cups in the car so that the stink (especially in these summer months ) does not get atrocious.


I'm curious....what do you do with the cups after you fill them up? (asking for a friend)


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

“That’s how you get raped”.

Really amp up any victim drama with this phrase.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Good grief. Is this what the future holds for us all?
> 
> I'm curious....what do you do with the cups after you fill them up? (asking for a friend)


Come on, Really? If you are a vegan there won't be too much protein in your piss and it may never stink. But if you are a meat eating monster like me your pee will generally be a darker shade of yellow and prone to getting quite smelly. Even if you empty the cup down a storm grate the residue left in the cup will grow bacteria, Thus it is advisable to get rid of said cup at the end of your work-day and start out with a new one in the morning.

If you are a poster boy for those over active bladder ads that we see on late nite TV you will eventually have to deal with this issue. This physical health problem is the primary reason why I work as an Uber driver and not as a paid employee of a livery company.
We all age differently.... maybe you will be one of the lucky ones....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My solution is to not accept fares when i have to pee.

And i can hold my bladder for a couple hours if needed.

This is ALSO one of the reasons i don't like getitng into queues.

You know what sucks worse than waiting in line for an hour to load?

Waiting in line 45 minutes and getting out cause you have to drop a rainbow..


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

My cousin's -Females- have been using this or similar products for years ... since the 1990s at least. We no longer speak, or recognize each other as cousins. Their essential problem was that they thought that their sh!t did not stink. But when they got served with a few court orders today, by their brother's attorney, they found out that their elitist personas had feet of clay, and that all their assets were frozen.
They are so lucky that I never opened up a Facebook account!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> My cousin's -Females- have been using this or similar products for years ... since the 1990s at least. We no longer speak, or recognize each other as cousins. Their essential problem was that they thought that their sh!t did not stink. But when they got served with a few court orders today, by their brother's attorney, they found out that their elitist personas had feet of clay, and that all their assets were frozen. They are so lucky that I never opened up a Facebook account!


???
Uh, drink much??...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just avoid the Cucumber Salad . . . 


JimKE said:


> Why was she looking at, and trying to photograph, his junk?
> 
> I mean, okay she's a chef and everything...but really?
> 
> Sounds like a girl who needs to get out more...


" Chef's Special" . . . . .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My pee is stinky cause I'm old. I never considered the carnavorc aspect Retired Senior . Kidneys are finite. My first pee of the day smells like death. Still, I'm dedicated to the environment so in our house I flush one out of every 3 pees.

Dying takes a long time.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Why was she looking at, and trying to photograph, his junk?
> 
> I mean, okay she's a chef and everything...but really?
> 
> Sounds like a girl who needs to get out more...


As a chef, she always wants to select the best-looking meats.
Wangu Wagyu beef - with a taste test to follow?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> ???
> Uh, drink much??...


Well, if you had played the previous video about the potty squatty I think there would have been less confusion. But I have said many times in many posts in this website that I drink about a pint of vodka a night, over a period of several hours. For the past year I have had to keep to vodka made from potato's, these vodkas contain far less purines than vodka made from rye, wheat, rice, or corn. Purines are found pretty much in all foods, but some foods contain much greater purine levels than others.

Purines lead to uric acid. Excessive uric aid forms crystals that get lodged in our joints. This is what the call "gout". A severe gout attack in the middle of the night will have you calling 911 in a heartbeat.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My pee is stinky cause I'm old. I never considered the carnavorc aspect Retired Senior . Kidneys are finite. My first pee of the day smells like death. Still, I'm dedicated to the environment so in our house I flush one out of every 3 pees.
> 
> Dying takes a long time.


My dream is to die a cranky old man...

Too many i know didn't get the chance.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> View attachment 245537
> I drink about a pint of vodka a night, over a period of several hours. For the past year I have had to keep to vodka made from potato's, these vodkas contain far less purines than vodka made from rye, wheat, rice, or corn. Purines are found pretty much in all foods, but some foods contain much greater purine levels than others. Purines lead to uric acid. Excessive uric aid forms crystals that get lodged in our joints.


Purines are organic compounds, I didn't realize they could affect people like that. Then you probably gotta stay away from beer, certain fish, and certain meats, but you probably know the kinds already.
BTW, a good potato vodka is Chase, produced in the UK. Also Chopin, from Poland. If you prefer the single-distilled, try Karlssons from Sweden.


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Purines are organic compounds, I didn't realize they could affect people like that. Then you probably gotta stay away from beer, certain fish, and certain meats, but you probably know the kinds already.
> BTW, a good potato vodka is Chase, produced in the UK. Also Chopin, from Poland. If you prefer the single-distilled, try Karlssons from Sweden.


Belvedere from PL is just as good, easier to find & cheaper.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

i pee 3 times a day generally..i rarely go when im out driving. only if i stop to fill up on gas or get a drink at a gas station. hearing people go every hour is weird to me lol i know its normal but still odd lol


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Purines are organic compounds, I didn't realize they could affect people like that. Then you probably gotta stay away from beer, certain fish, and certain meats, but you probably know the kinds already.
> BTW, a good potato vodka is Chase, produced in the UK. Also Chopin, from Poland. If you prefer the single-distilled, try Karlssons from Sweden.


Thank you. You're absolutely correct, red meat, red wine, pork, liver, aged cheeses, - even, are you ready? freaking sardines! Tilapia seems tolerable, salmon and swordfish not so much.

I don't really know if I did this particular harm to myself, thru over-indulgence in certain types of food and drink, or if it would have gradually occurred no matter what foods I ate. My dad's father had gout... we discovered that when the secretary of our real estate office glanced out the window one day and said: "your grandfather is walking past the office, but he's limping badly."
These old Italians were made of stern stuff. He never complained to anyone about the painful attacks he was suffering.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


>


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Tdizzle22 said:


> i pee 3 times a day generally..i rarely go when im out driving. only if i stop to fill up on gas or get a drink at a gas station. hearing people go every hour is weird to me lol i know its normal but still odd lol


It could be age related. In my case it is both age-related and a side effect of high blood pressure meds.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> I pee every hour or so. I keep a package of new plastic 12 oz cups in the car so that the stink (especially in these summer months ) does not get atrocious. The other day I was driving a guy to LaGuardia Airport in NYC. I needed to piss. I kept watching the gps and the minutes to the airport... I could have held out until the guy was out of the car but then came a 20 minute "slowdown". Then we were detoured over a route that felt like it was made of cobblestones. I lost all control and pissed in my pants. 65 years old, college degree, high IQ.... none of it mattered. I don't know if the pax realized what had happened. I kept the air conditioner maxed out. Customer was in the back. Once we got to the terminal he did seem to be in an unseemly haste to beat feet.... so I think he probably caught on.
> 
> Am I ashamed? Not at all. But I do make it a general practice to pee before picking up a pax, especially if it is a 45 + minute one.
> 
> You know, all the medics say "Stay hydrated!" I guess they have never been in that situation. Oh, and I think Uber Corp made a bad judgement call in banning the driver from driving forever. She didn't actually see his penis.... it was not a sexual threatening situation.


once an hour? Seriously you need to see a DR.. you probably have enlarged prostate . I had it even at 25..had an operation that took care of it for about 10 years.. Now I take cialiss everyday ...Works GREAT ,, I was out for 11 hours the other day and pissed once..plus your spouse gets the benefit of ..well ....as Cialiss would say..

"_*CialisS-Once-A-Day is most appropriate for men with impotence who anticipate more frequent sexual activity and who have responded to other oral impotence treatments taken on demand. It is very effective option for men who want to be ready any time the moment is right."


With CIALISS for daily use (5 mg), you don't have to plan around your ED and BPH (enlarged prostate)
A once daily tablet to treat ED so you can be ready when the moment is right*
It also treats the frustrating symptoms of BPH, like needing to go frequently day or night
*_


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Keep drinking that coffee and those cola drinks and your need to pee frequently and urgently will be maintained, particularly as you get older.
One can of Coke will make me pee five or six times that volume, and fairly urgently.
“Caffeine - the wonder diuretic”.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Thank you. You're absolutely correct, red meat, red wine, pork, liver, aged cheeses, - even, are you ready? freaking sardines! Tilapia seems tolerable, salmon and swordfish not so much. I don't really know if I did this particular harm to myself, thru over-indulgence in certain types of food and drink, or if it would have gradually occurred no matter what foods I ate. My dad's father had gout... we discovered that when the secretary of our real estate office glanced out the window one day and said: "your grandfather is walking past the office, but he's limping badly."


Pork contains lower levels of purine then the types of meats that come from internal organs such as liver (I love calf liver!)
Tilapia levels are much lower than the sardines you mention. Anchovies & mackerel are also super high in purines.
The biggest culprit no doubt is beer, thanks to all the yeast. 
A conversion to vegetarianism would probably be the quickest path to lower purine levels. Have you ever considered such a conversion?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Sometimes I feel like I can't hold in my pee for another nanosecond and then hardly anything will come out when I do urinate. But then yesterday I had to pee and just held it while I drove 88 miles to home and there was no problem and no urgency at all. I'm at the end of my warranty and am experiencing intermittent system malfunctions.


----------



## UberTeach (Aug 7, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> It could be age related. In my case it is both age-related and a side effect of high blood pressure meds.


High blood pressure meds (diuretic), one of my diabetes meds (diuretic), another one of my diabetes meds (dehydrates, which means I drink all day.) 
My Uber day: do a trip, pee, do a trip, pee, go to the airport so I can pee, pee again if the queue at the airport is long enough, do a trip, pee.....


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I've done this quite a few times for various reasons (but of course, while the car was parked!) of course, I have the excuse of BPH, which gives me a Seinfeldian excuse.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Pork contains lower levels of purine then the types of meats that come from internal organs such as liver (I love calf liver!)
> Tilapia levels are much lower than the sardines you mention. Anchovies & mackerel are also super high in purines.
> The biggest culprit no doubt is beer, thanks to all the yeast.
> A conversion to vegetarianism would probably be the quickest path to lower purine levels. Have you ever considered such a conversion?


 Uber Guber, I have tried to eat vegetarian, but after a few days I get a serious craving for BBQ ribs or tenderloin. It's a bit strange because I am an animal lover, and sometimes drive to some of the family farms that still exist in Easton and redding Ct. and watch the cows and horses for awhile. Also I try to attend the Big E in Springfield Ma every other year. (https://www.easternstatesexposition.com/)

Because of this paradox, I liken meat to a narcotic drug. Because of the gout situation I am eating far less of it than ever before. Maybe, in time, the cravings will cease.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you either don't accept fares when you gotta pee or you politely tell pax you gotta make a pit stop and make sure you never have valuables in your car

you don't pee your pants, come on


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

What to do about number two?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

vkandaharv said:


> What to do about number two?


In the army *gotta love a story that starts with this*

In a convoy we would pull over every couple of hours, we wouldn't get out of the vehicles we would stand in the door of the vehicle and relieve ourselves. Why?

Cause you don't want to step on a landmine by going too far from the vehicle, or even just getting off the road at all. It's infinitly faster and easier to just open the door and let loose. If you can't hold it between scheduled stops... you fill a bottle or a canteen.

So needless to say ilicit snacks make their way onto convoys, particularly LONG convoys. This was an 8 hour drive with 3 scheduled "pit stops"

One time were at a base (different from where we started) and were tossing junk out and the CO sees someone tossing a pringles can that isn't empty.

"Private, YOU are NOT going to just toss out perfectly good pringles without offering them to me first are you?

"Sir, no sir.... there are not pringles in this can SIR" the private replies.

"Private what is in the can?" He barks back.

"Sir, it is my Number 2 sir" he replied back.

"Did you drop a number 2 into a can while my convoy was moving!" he shouts.

"Sir, yes sir... it seemed like a better idea to do it in a pringles can than in my fatigues... SIR!"

"WHy did you not throw it out the window!" he shouts.

"SIR, i would not want to be the unlucky SOB lost in the desert, starving to death to stumble upon a pringles can containing nothing but a dried up turd.. sir"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In the army *gotta love a story that starts with this*
> 
> In a convoy we would pull over every couple of hours, we wouldn't get out of the vehicles we would stand in the door of the vehicle and relieve ourselves. Why?
> 
> ...


Smart private. Needs a promotion.


----------

